

Ask HN: What features would the ideal news reader app have? - allenleein

Which one is best news reader for you (Flipboard, Feedly, Nuzzel, Pulse, Google News, Trigger...)?<p>And, What features would the ideal news reader app have?
======
sjs382
I use Feedbin.

The web view is attractive but not decorated, and it has folders and keyboard
shortcuts.

It also can be used as a backend for Press, a newsreader for Android.

------
eip
I use rssident.com

All I need is subscriptions, a browsing view, a streaming view, and search.
Metrics would be nice but not necessary.

